# Missy



## Kunoichi (Sep 30, 2007)

**This thread is more to try helping myself to figure out where to go from here. argh**

-----------------------------------------------

This is Missy. We call her that because she was found missing this morning, in the early hours of a party in the middle of the forest, here in Portugal.

She is still a puppy, she must be around 3 or 4 months old because she still has her baby teeth. The problem is, there's no way we can keep the dog.

I have another dog, Keeza, which has to stay in Portugal because taking her to London would mean one thing: quarantine. And I can't bare the idea of my dog in quarantine (does anyone remember the thing with JosÃ© Mourinho's dog a couple of years ago because he tried to dodge it? lol)

Anyhoo, Keeza is staying with my parents in Portugal (it took them a couple of years to accept Keeza. They never wanted a dog but they had no choice - my sister was a rebel 19yo and had left home. Her condition to return was if the dog could come with her) but I'm afraid Missy isn't that lucky - my sister is 25 now and mommy and daddy won't fall for it. The dog has to go.

The kennel is not an option (this is a small town and dogs don't have the slightest chance of being adopted) and I don't think we'll have an easy time trying to find someone who'll keep her. We fed her (poor thing was starving) and we bathed her. She has far too many fleas and a few ticks - just yuck, but we want to get her completely parasite-free so it's easier to find her a home. It's a disgusting job (TICKS? Yuck indeed) but someone has to do it.

I'm going back to London in a week but that's not enough to find her a home, even because she won't be allowed to sleep in the terrace where she is right now (she has to go *today*), and I'm fearing for the poor creature's future :baffled:

Here's a handful of pics of Missy with my sister, playing with Keeza and after the bath.

...help? :/


----------



## Imy (Jul 20, 2007)

Difficult situation.

If the dog can't sleep at yours, give it to the kennel? At least that way, it'll have somewhere to sleep, and just hang on to the fact that there is a small chance that someone may adopt her?

Good on you for taking her in and caring for her. Most people wouldn't even do that.

The house looks pretty kewl, too. =P


----------



## Kunoichi (Sep 30, 2007)

In the kennel she'll end up being put away, eventually. The concept "go to the kennel to adopt a stray dog" just doesn't exist around here. It'll end up dead for sure.

Keeza was also 'adopted' in a similar way. When you see pups this cute all by themselves you can't just turn away. Well at least I know I can't.

This is Keeza sleeping last week. She's 6yo now and my parents grew very fond of her but it took them a good couple of months. They're the kind of people who love animals, as long as they belong to someone else.

And in a week there's no way I can get them to attach to the new dog, not enough to shelter it.

...plus, Missy's been here for 5 hours and I'm getting attached to her :sad:


----------



## Imy (Jul 20, 2007)

Kunoichi said:


> In the kennel she'll end up being put away, eventually. The concept "go to the kennel to adopt a stray dog" just doesn't exist around here. It'll end up dead for sure.
> 
> Keeza was also 'adopted' in a similar way. When you see pups this cute all by themselves you can't just turn away. Well at least I know I can't.
> 
> ...


Hm, sounds like a real problem. With the options you've got available, I'm not sure what else we can do to advise you. :baffled:

Best of luck in making the right decision, though!


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

keep her...i love dogs, just tell your mum and dad to look after her for a bit, i know if it was me minding her i wouldnt want to see her go


----------



## Cha$e (Dec 11, 2007)

marc said:


> keep her...i love dogs, just tell your mum and dad to look after her for a bit, i know if it was me minding her i wouldnt want to see her go


Agree. Surely they wouldn't be able to send a dog to a fate like that if they know about it. See if they can just look after the little thing for a while and it will grow on them I'm sure lol.


----------



## Kunoichi (Sep 30, 2007)

Soooo 9am. Just got back from clubbing and -drums- the pup is crying her lungs out on my terrace! weehee

(not that it's good that she's crying, but it's good that she's still here. She's just crying because she wants attention and she won't shut the f$ck up, specially for the 15 minutes after everytime we go check on her and play for a bit).

My grandmother's empty house is literally next door to my flat and sis and I thought it was getting late so we would take one Keeza's beds(she has like 4 in the whole house lol) and take it to this shelter which was used as the shelter of the most random animals (chicken, sheep, ducks). It quite small and fairly clena because there haven't been farm animals there in a while so it was purrfect.

Before we took Missy, we made my mum look at the dog "just one time, since she's leaving". She did and we could clearly tell she got afected on the spot. We took her down to the shelter and headed to the pharmacy to buy something for the fleas and on our return we brought her up again (we did beg our mum like we were 10yo again - we promise to clean the terrace and not leting Keeza get closer to Missy becuse she's still infested with fleas etc)....... until we find a home for her.

So it's not a permanent thing, far from it, but the trick is getting my mum to interact with the dog once et voilÃ¡. The first step is to look at her. In a couple of days we need to "randomly" let the dog somewhere in the house to the point where if she wants the dog out, she has to get it out herself eheh

Again, I don't think it'll be permanent (not when we successfuly forced a dog into their lives 5 or 6 years ago already) but at least it gives us more time to find the pup a home 

--------------------------

At marc's post: that's the problem, they don't want to have anything to do with the dog. It took us quite a bunch of pleads to get mum to look at the dog (seriously, a bunch). Dad isn't even looking at us (sis and I, but sis mostly, she's the one who always brings the homeless pets home lol), nevermind talking. It's back-to-middle-school kind of home environment lol Not healthy, but he'll get used to it. He has no bloody choice 

btw, she's younger than we thought. Two months old maybe, because we just looked in her mouth and she doesn't even have all her baby teeth yet!


----------



## spitfire (Apr 19, 2008)

Keep on working on your parents kunoichi, you can do it.

I lived in the south of france for a while on and off. There was a few stray dogs here and there. If no one looks after them they suffered terribly with ticks. They would be completely covered with them and would eventually go mad and die. The french have a different attitude to animals than we do in the uk. They did have pets but by no means was they pampered. No animal sanctuaries of any kind any where that i knew of. A lot of the brits brought dogs back to the uk.

You just got to work on ya ma. Keep at it . Best of luck


----------



## Kunoichi (Sep 30, 2007)

spitfire said:


> If no one looks after them they suffered terribly with ticks. They would be completely covered with them and would eventually go mad and die. The french have a different attitude to animals than we do in the uk.


Same in Portugal. I don't know about them going mad but dogs live outside and are coered, but I mean COVERED, with big ass ticks. If Missy is lucky enough to find a family, chances are she will eventually end up like that. EVen people wholike dogs don't often allow them in the house, and the ones who do prefer dogs with a 'tag' like they're fashion to go with lifestyle. No strays.

Portuguese aren't known to be a bunch of dog lovers, the opposite of the uk.

Thanks.

I'll stop nagging now


----------



## Imy (Jul 20, 2007)

Kunoichi said:


> Portuguese aren't known to be a bunch of dog lovers, the opposite of the uk.


And the chinese. :laugh:

Sorry, that joke was inevitable. Someone had to put it out there.

How's the situation progressing thus far?


----------



## Kunoichi (Sep 30, 2007)

Kunoichi's mama's getting a box for Missy to sleep in, herself, as I type this :laugh:

She has to remain on the terrace because she till has too many fleas (lil ****ers are persistent) and even though it's Portugal, it is still too cold at night to sleep outside (it only had a cushion to sleep on last night) and we just broght her inside while my mum was making dinner and she didn't take the eyes off the little yellow pup, and even made us ware she was chewing on one of Keeza's small sharp bones, to stop her.

I still don't believe the pup will be allowed to be adopted like Keeza (Keeza is too much work as it is) was but at least now we know mama won't be a problem when taking our time to find a new home (thugh I'm crossing my fingers they can keep her, even though I know it'd be too much hrd work for my mum -- walking TWO dogs, cleaning the terrace where they poop when my mum can't walk them, vet bills... I don't know).

As right now, I'm just happy she's not stressing over it. Besides being a cute puppy, Missy is really a greateful dog, as Keeza never was. My bet is she's been through a lot in her 2 or 3 monts of life.

It's true what they say: abandoned dogs are the most rewarding, they are always so thankful :happy:

I'm just dazzled with the little peanut :laugh:


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

Good news that...well done kunoichi


----------



## Imy (Jul 20, 2007)

Well done!


----------



## Cha$e (Dec 11, 2007)

Good news that things are sorting themselves.


----------



## spitfire (Apr 19, 2008)

May i 3rd that. .. Thats Jay Cs q to make a funny quip.


----------



## Kunoichi (Sep 30, 2007)

I think we may have found her a home. I don't want her to go


----------



## spitfire (Apr 19, 2008)

Oh man shes a lovely thing.

I would say bring her back to the uk and ill pay for the charges. .. But i cant stand cleaning up crap... and i dont like walking dogs... and they smell... and leave hairs every where.... infact they really annoy me.... So its a good job i didnt say bring her back to the uk aint it.

Well done Kunoichi were all proud of ya .


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

keep her!!!


----------



## Kunoichi (Sep 30, 2007)

lol @ spitfire. Yeah, glad you didn't say a thing 

It's not the charges, it's really the quarantine I can't stand. Plus I'm (unofficially) a graduate now and not having my own home just yet it's hard having a dog with me - not many landlords are willing to have a bag of fleas in their property, even if fully rented (btw she's completely parasite-free now)

We're taking her to my mum's work in an hour because one of her colleagues wants to see the pup. This shit it killing me 

Marc, do you wanna keep her? I don't know you but I don't know my mum's buddy either, and she has a 4 year old kid who I betll squeeze the dog to death :/


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

I'd love too, ive got a missus, a 8 week old baby and 3 cats....so it might be a bit of a squeeze, until we move to a bigger place and kick the cats out i'll hang on for my bulldog, always wanted one


----------



## Kunoichi (Sep 30, 2007)

marc said:


> I'd love too, ive got a missus, a 8 week old baby and 3 cats....so it might be a bit of a squeeze, until we move to a bigger place and kick the cats out i'll hang on for my bulldog, always wanted one


just a bulldog? The short ones? Those are awful dogs. Get an american bulldog, those are great dogs and very children-friendly!

(ok I don't know how 'bad' bulldogs are but I just don't like they way they look lol I'm superficial that way  )

I'm sad to report that today we found a new home for Missy  She was to go with her new mummy today but my sister and I insisted we keep her til I go back to london (next saturday) so we can hang with the pup a few more days. Next monday my sister will take the dog to my mum's work and that's goodbye to sweet, sweet Missy :sad:


----------



## spitfire (Apr 19, 2008)

How does one write down a crying sound.. you know a real big blart .. eeeaaarrhhhhaaee... kinda loud like.

I like happy endings. I shall say a little prayer for the pooch.I hope Missy enjoys a her new home.


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

That was probably the worst thing to do though...your only going to get more attatched to her in the next week, im glad she found a home though and well done to you for rescuing her....we havent got a thumbs up smiley anymore so have an upside down face instead :rofl:


----------



## Marty Keane (Aug 28, 2008)

Kunoichi said:


> just a bulldog? The short ones? Those are awful dogs. Get an american bulldog, those are great dogs and very children-friendly!
> 
> (ok I don't know how 'bad' bulldogs are but I just don't like they way they look lol I'm superficial that way  )


i've got an american bulldog and it is the devils dog! definitely not child friendly, considering i walk it & feed it it prefers everyone else then me!:shocked: and he slobbers everywhere


----------



## Kunoichi (Sep 30, 2007)

Marty Keane said:


> definitely not child friendly


orly? Well there are exceptions then I guess, the two I know are very god with my friend's kids! They're a bit 'dangerous' sometimes playing with them when they get excited (not because they're mean but because they're bigger than the kids and sometimes they'r not aware of how much heavier they are and knock them down lol) but pverall they're great. They're definitely not golden retriever-kind of family dog but still a family dog.

I usually have two groups of 'family dogs' in my mind. The retriever-like group, and the boxer-like group, with guard dogs who deal with kids qute well.

May be wrong though =)



marc said:


> That was probably the worst thing to do though...your only going to get more attatched to her in the next week, im glad she found a home though and well done to you for rescuing her....we havent got a thumbs up smiley anymore so have an upside down face instead :rofl:


lol that made me chuckle. Thanks.

I'm already attached, a couple of days more won't make a difference then, and at least I get to play with her til I have to leave (even if my parents kept her I'd be gone tomorrow).

Can't wait to be back to London though. Weather got sucky all of a sudden.


----------



## Imy (Jul 20, 2007)

Kunoichi said:


> Can't wait to be back to London though. Weather got sucky all of a sudden.


If the weather sucks there, goodness knows what you're going to make of it here.

Incredibly heavy rain, fast winds, friends and family being flung around like rubbish. That sort of thing.


----------



## Kunoichi (Sep 30, 2007)

Imy said:


> Incredibly heavy rain, fast winds, friends and family being flung around like rubbish. That sort of thing.


You just described my corner of Portugal eheh I'll be home in 24 hours. woohoo!

My body feels like an old fork you bend after spending two decades in a humid place: rusty and useless lol

Can't wait to go back to training.


----------



## spitfire (Apr 19, 2008)

Your in for a surprise weather wise. Or maybe not. I love my green and pleasent land , but for [email protected]#KS sake i want some sun. Im ready for a long spell in foreign lands.


----------



## Kunoichi (Sep 30, 2007)

spitfire said:


> Im ready for a long spell in foreign lands.


lol

Well I've landed 4 hours ago and even the pilot joked about how crappy the weather here is right now. eheh (you know how before landing they anounce the time of the destination and the weather. He said something about how unfortunately it wasn't possible to bring the weather with us and London had a (long pause) "...typical English weather" :laugh

Yes, it's far chillier than in Portugal but trtuh be said I prefer it - I don't like the idea of sweating, and in the summer in Portugal that's what's likely to happen, weeks after week. Not my kind of situation to be in 

On topic, Missy arrived today to her new home! Don't think I'll ever see that walking bag of fleas again but I know I'll get rather frequent news from her as her new mummy works with mine, and seems eager to keep us updated through her. Although it makes me feel really sad she's gone, there's only one thing left to say:

Mission accomplished :happy:


----------



## spitfire (Apr 19, 2008)

Welcome back kunoichi.

I would like to see a bit of sunshine( as i said that sun come out .. thank you lord ,keep it up). Ive just got one of my motorcycles on the road. Its far too shiny to be getting dirty and me getting cold.

Ive worked in sunnier climes, doing a multitude of outside jobs and i agree the really hot weather can put a real spanner in the works. Its very hard work, all one wants to do is drink chilled rose.

I used to live in the hills in southern france an ride around on a scrambler. Just a pair of shorts on and me baseball bootsand a pair of shades. Now thats when i enjoy the hot weather. that was a really cool time.

The pic is of my son a yr or so ago. He sat there watching tv like that for a while and spent most of the day running around like that. Complete with sticker on his forhead.

Lastly.. the very cute and lovely Missy. Its jolly good news that she is safe and well.:yes:


----------



## Kunoichi (Sep 30, 2007)

It's really cold right now, it's crazy how in early September I'm thinking the words central and heating! That is actually the only time that I don't like the weather here: when I'm in my room in my PJs and my toes are frozen. I like the weather otherwise.

South France can be quite warm too. Anything south of England will naturally be warmer I guess, so that was a pointless statement eheh

Finishing the 'Missy' deal, I found these two photos here and just wanted to show them off (because she looks awesome).

How obvious is that it'll take me some time for me to get over the dog? lol


----------



## Imy (Jul 20, 2007)

Kunoichi said:


> How obvious is that it'll take me some time for me to get over the dog? lol


Haha. I'm sure no-one expects it to be easy. Many people have a particular fondness for animals. My mum loves cats; she's the same. She can't bear to give animals away if she's found them.

Why don't you consider getting a dog here in the UK? :laugh:


----------



## Kunoichi (Sep 30, 2007)

I'm a recent graduate (I hope. I get the results on the 16th), I just returned from holiday and I have to start looking for my first 'proper' job ever, plus I don't have my own place (not many landlords are willing to have pets in the house), because don't think I haven't thought about it eheh

On top of that, I'm considering maybe moving to Amsterdam (not that I'm very fond of but career-wise it's a smart move). My life is very unstable right now and I wouldn't be doing much good to a pet (any pet) =/

*sigh*

What abnout that UFC eh? Five weeks to go


----------



## Imy (Jul 20, 2007)

Kunoichi said:


> On top of that, I'm considering maybe moving to Amsterdam (not that I'm very fond of but career-wise it's a smart move).


Be careful what you say. =P

just kidding


----------



## spitfire (Apr 19, 2008)

HeHe, thats what i was thinking Imy. ...Im also only joking.


----------



## Kunoichi (Sep 30, 2007)

...I don't get it 

lol seriously, enlighten me


----------



## Imy (Jul 20, 2007)

Kunoichi said:


> ...I don't get it
> 
> lol seriously, enlighten me


Seriously..:baffled:

In which case, I don't want to be the one to ruin this beautiful, inside joke that the MALES are enjoying.


----------



## spitfire (Apr 19, 2008)

Well when it does click.. ill apologise now.

Its Imy's fault..he started it..HO HO


----------



## Kunoichi (Sep 30, 2007)

Imy said:


> Seriously..:baffled:
> 
> In which case, I don't want to be the one to ruin this beautiful, inside joke that the MALES are enjoying.


What confused me was you telling to be careful with what I SAY - because I didn't say anything incriminating or anything.

So don't 'seriously' me. Spit it out, I hate feeling out of the loop.

--------

EDIT:

Oh wait...

snap.

Well if it matters at all at this point, Amsterdam also hosts many european headquarters of all major advertising agencies in the world (perhaps just as much as London).


----------



## Imy (Jul 20, 2007)

Kunoichi said:


> What confused me was you telling to be careful with what I SAY - because I didn't say anything incriminating or anything.
> 
> So don't 'seriously' me. Spit it out, I hate feeling out of the loop.
> 
> ...


:laugh:

edit: sorry if we made you feel uncomfortable and "out of the loop". o:


----------



## Kunoichi (Sep 30, 2007)

Imy said:


> edit: sorry if we made you feel uncomfortable and "out of the loop". o:


Whatchugunnadoboutit now? uh? hu? I need to be made up to, for the nuissance and overall discomfort this delicate situation you put me through.

Both of you. Oh! my shattered ego...! *dramatic faint*


----------



## Imy (Jul 20, 2007)

Kunoichi said:


> Whatchugunnadoboutit now? uh? hu? I need to be made up to, for the nuissance and overall discomfort this delicate situation you put me through.
> 
> Both of you. Oh! my shattered ego...! *dramatic faint*


Psh, water under the bridge, I say.

Nothing happened. I didn't see anything. You're a liar. Your ego was like that when we got here. You'll never prove it in court.

(I'm no good at being dramatic)


----------



## Kunoichi (Sep 30, 2007)

Trial? What trial? We skip that, straight to sentence, give back to the community eheh



Imy said:


> Your ego was like that when we got here.


ha! ha! This one got me laughing.


----------



## davy (Apr 21, 2008)

Imy said:


> Seriously..:baffled:
> 
> In which case, I don't want to be the one to ruin this beautiful, inside joke that the MALES are enjoying.


HaHa!! I'm glad it wasn't just me who picked up on that!! Shameless...


----------



## Kunoichi (Sep 30, 2007)

You can tell one's gender by its priorities I guess lol


----------



## Kunoichi (Sep 30, 2007)

I have mentioned this in another thread but though putting it here would be more -uh- suitable.

Missy is staying with Kunoichi's mummy and daddy. Permanentely. The lil peanut still pees wherever she wants, and they're gonna go all over it again and it's gonna be another handful of months of headaches til the pup learns she CANNOT pee wherever she feels like, and that it is abso-****ing-lutely unnaceptable that she chews random things around the house, but I think they'll get over it pretty quickly.

This is an even better close to this story than the other family we got for her.

Hip hip...!


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

Hooray!! i like happy endings, nice one


----------

